# London Fish stores



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

so after being unemployed for over 2 months I finally got a job here in toronto, but the company's head office is in london. my new boss wants me to drive there and stay overnight(they paying of course) so I can meet everyone and sign papers. I googled mapped london and I didn't see any high-rises to my surprise. Since I never been there I googled what to do in london and all that comes up are museums..... any good fish places I can visit except for big al's london? who some reason doesn't even have specials this week..... I will be driving the whole time there and will be there for 2 days.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

the stores in London is quite pathetic compared to Toronto...so even if you didnt visit any of them....you are not missing ANYTHING!!

The BAs in London is a real run down place, crappy low stock for dry goods (not to mention over priced), livestock is pathetic as well, many diseased tanks etc.....its quite sad really...a while ago there were talk about them closing...

The best store there is called Pet Paradise, which is at the intersection of Adelaide and Huron. It has a small fish section...but its the best of the worst really...


----------



## phi delt reefer (Sep 8, 2010)

Few places up here;

Incredible Aquarium - but he's only open Thrusday to Sunday 11am - 5PM
Exotic Reef is run out of a garage by appt only but the pricing is really good
Sea Life Central out on wellington and commisioners i think
Box of Water is on Hamilton rd

all of these places should show up on good maps - they are SALTWATER ONLY. All carry corals and livestock. You should know that most get their stuff from Toronto Wholesalers or piggy back on larger Toronto international orders to keep their costs down. Wont find anything amazing compared to Toronto unfortunately. 

The one benefit is we are 45 minutes from the border, so we go across and buy our equipment in the States and avoid most taxes and duties unless the border gaurd is a having a bad day, lol. Point in case i have been over four times, only paid taxes once.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

aww was hoping there was some store with cool rare plants I could bring back. guess I'll just stay in my hotel and watch prison break bluray lol.


----------



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

phi delt reefer said:


> You should know that most get their stuff from Toronto Wholesalers or piggy back on larger Toronto international orders to keep their costs down. Wont find anything amazing compared to Toronto unfortunately.


I'm not saying you're not correct, but why is it that BAs in Kitchener keeps getting great shipments of puffers? In May they had large Fahakas for $14.99 and their sale right now (ending today) includes 3 different types of puffers, including red eye for only $2.99. Or is it that they simply sell quicker in York Region (at regular price) that I simply don't notice them?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Big Al's London has a new shop closer to the centre of the city. They never do weekly deals and even the big guys at BA HQ will say that. While it may still leave much to be desired, my fellow friend and hobbyist works there. Can't be all that bad.

Freshwater, I'd check out Pet Paradise on Adelaide.. I wouldn't be surprised if its general stock, maybe some plants.
Big Al's London would have good plants. but fairly common ones Salt, I would check out Box of Water or there is another one in Hyde Park that I forget the name of.

Box of water has great deals on salt
Pet Paradise is the last little independent shop of its kind in london


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

*LFS in London*

Pet Paridise is located at Adelaide and Huron in London also (Fresh)
Southwestern Pets is on Dundas and Saskatoon (Fresh)
Big Als is now at Adelaide and Commissioners (Fresh)
Sealife Central is at Southdale and Ernest behind the Petro Canada (Salt)
Box of water Hamilton west of Highbury (Salt)


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

BettaBeats said:


> Big Al's London has a new shop closer to the centre of the city. They never do weekly deals and even the big guys at BA HQ will say that. While it may still leave much to be desired, my fellow friend and hobbyist works there. Can't be all that bad.


It is. Definitely the worst BA's I have been to and not by just a bit... it shouldn't even be allowed to use the name. I see absolutely no need to go to that store. They went from a crappy store in a location with potential to be a nice store to a really crappy store with no potential at all.


----------

